# Tailor galore! And a couple of Kingies, too.



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Last saturday I briefly hit the Bay and what a session.  No one else about and from the first cast I was into the fish. Tailor were chasing baitfish all over the place and after landing half a dozen I switched to SP's and went deeper in search of something bigger.

And I found them, too! First up was a king of 72cm's which was a new PB. Perfect size for the BBQ I reckon, so he stays with me.










Back to the spot where I hooked him and the very next cast I'm into another one. Big hit, blistering runs and I'm getting towed around the bay. How good is this! I lip-grip this girl and she's looks a little bigger than my first...and she is! 75cm's and the PB is pushed a few cm's further.



















I left them biting and there was still nobody else around to join in. There'll be a more detailed report at the usual place if you want to check it out later. How good is this winter going so far for the kingies? Bloody brilliant! let's hope they stay around all year.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Fantastic couple of catches mate, well done on your new pb.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats Carl. Very jealous


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Fabulous Carl. Were you using the Mojo's, or did you have another secret weapon?


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: you the man !!!!

Well done Cid !!

What kind of gear did you manage these babies on ???
I assume something a bit heavier than your bream gear....

I'm after a mid size combo.....say 6-7 kg...but not too stiff..

cheers


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Holy crap - not one but two PBs



Beautiful fish! Congrats


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Top effort Carl , were you fishing near the oil wharf?


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

great session, well done.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

well done Sid, congrats on the pb rats  
good to see the lateral thinking paid off (try the deeper technique) instead of just being happy with a tailor bit
a wee lesson for us all, me thinks
do you use a tripod for those cam shots ?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the best/worst thing is that Cid called me at 8.30am while I was at my daughters soccer game screaming at me 'Get out here!!!".

Unfortunately family commitments had me tied up all day and then I didn't get out Sunday either. But this weekend I know where I'll be!!!

Cid hasn't mentioned the 10 tailor he caught in the same trip - not bad 10 tailor and 2 kingies in an hour!!

Well done again. I'm jealous.!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ay Cid,
Nice catch and perfect BBQ size. Send some decent fishing conditions up this way will ya!


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Great work Cid. They are 2 very nice fish.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> Ay Cid,
> Send some decent fishing conditions up this way will ya!


He's not wearing that jacket to avoid sunburn buddy!

Great session Cid, just as well you captured it all on video or no-one would believe it!


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

What a haul!
Some very respectable fish and the World's first legitimate shot of a UFO in the background, well done! 8)

Matt


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cracking haul Cid, great stuff 

PM me the details of the bigger Kingie - you can knock yourself out of third spot in the Kingfish HOF :wink:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice work, Cid. Now that's some good eats.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Very nice bbq feast!!
Well done on the PB's too!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSvjF/8AAAjXgAAQYAUIAFAALmfeICAASGqe1T0hmhB6jyhE000aDQAFR1o15h1gIwsxfONXSpuX7xvAQjyppmdrN7ILrqea4IIgiVgUDecVHHxdyRThQkCvjF/8


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Congrats Cid. Dont see any reply fronm you yet so thoyught I will also ask...*What gear did you use mate?*


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Cid they are bloody top fish!!


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, everyone. I'll answer a few of the questions:

SBD - You betcha, the trusty 6" Mojo Twitchin Minnows rigged on a TT 1/4oz jighead. I used 3 different colours (salt n' pepper, Silver, Garfish) and all caught fish. The Garfish colour got the kingies this time.

MangoX, Garrick - I use Pflueger gear and the rod is a one piece 7ft 3-6kg Supreme, which is fantastic. Strong enough in the butt section to put the pressure on but light enough to flick the smaller SP's about, too. I also use it on bream around bridges and pylons. 10lb braid and 10 lb fluoro leader completes the outfit.

Bazoo - Yep, around near the Hotwater Outlet but the baitfish were jumping over a fairly wide area so I think anywhere in that vicinity would've been ok as I figure the kingies were cruising about below the tailor schools.

Doug-out - The Hobie has a hole for a mast and I put the central post of a tripod I've dismantled into this and it's just close enough to reach but also just far enough away to get any fish into the photos.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

My God.
I have been away for a while and reading the posts makes me want to go out now.......honey where are the torches!!! 

Well done


----------



## BM (Feb 19, 2006)

Thats awesome mr. Cid.......
Your spree has no end eh......with fish like that forget the bream !!!


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Great fishing Cid and well done on firstly a PB and then raising the bar with your next hit.   

you Sydney guys have easy access to great waters and great fishing.  Bloody envious is what I am.


----------

